# Chocolate Fishing tournament 3/28



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lutes Marine will have their 1st tournament of the year.

March 28th 2009

Catagories will be


Heaviest Spec
5lb Redfish without going over
Shortest combined length of two LIVE flounder (flounder must be legal)
& Bonus pot heaviest sheephead.
All of the flounder brought in will need to be alive, as they will be headed for the Lake Jackson Sea Center.

We will have a points system as we did last year for all of the combined tournaments ....

For those that have never fished one of these tournaments, you really need to try one out.

There not about big fish, and luck plays a big part and the catagories are always changing.

*For the tournament schedule and to be added to mailing list please *
*PM me you EMAIL address.*

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Count me IN....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anybody interested in a partner, let me know. 
I would like to fish it, but need a partner who knows that area.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Please come an introuduce yourself if we have never meet ... should be a good time


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't make it for this year but would like to get on mailing list for next year or other events. Thanks - 
Oscar G. Dominguez Jr


----------

